# Litespeed Blue Ridge/Appalachian vs Airborne Carpe Diem



## fisherman (May 24, 2005)

I am looking for a touring/commuting frame. My plans (could change) currently are:

1. titanium
2. disc-brake-able 
3. strong, and stiff enough for 15kg front panniers and 20kg rear (the day I have enough $$ and time to go touring)
4. will be needing fenders, rack mounts etc

The Litespeed is alot more expensive than the Airborne, but other than price and optics, is there a significant difference between the 2? The Airborne has a lifetime replacement policy as opposed to repairs etc. This is very attractive.

As for choice of disc brakes, I am almost certain to go Avid mechanicals. But since I am planning not to use dropbars, but rather stick to flat bars and bar ends, I have the option to use the Avid BB7 instead of the Avid Roads. Is that better? 

Thanks!


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

fisherman said:


> I am looking for a touring/commuting frame. My plans (could change) currently are:
> 
> 1. titanium
> 2. disc-brake-able
> ...


The only year the BR/App had rear disc mounts was 2002. You can get an adapter from LS for the 2000 and 2001 (maybe older also, I don't know). I don't know what years the CD has mounts, but a 2000 does not.

I have Mavic road discs on a 2002 App and a 2000 BR with adapter and they work fine. Also have 2000 CD and it is a nice frame, but as I said, no disc mounts.

As far as I know, the road and MTB versions of the Avid are the same accept for the cable pull required.

BTW, I recommend road bars and levers unless you really have a strong reason to go flat bar. You will get use to them quickly and never go back on anything other than technical MTB riding.

"..but rather stick to flat bars and bar ends.." I don't know how you would use bar end shifter on a flat bar unless you use something like Paul Thumbie mounts.

TF


----------



## fisherman (May 24, 2005)

Hi TT,

Thanks for your response. I was looking forward to it after seeing your post on your awesome Litespeeds. 

I believe the Airborne CD has disc tabs from 2002 or 2003 onwards. I did not realise that 2002 was the only year the Litespeeds had disc tabs. Good to know. 

Even if you did not use discs on your CD, how did it feel compared to the Appalachian or the Blue Ridge? Was it stiffer than the Litespeeds? 

I owned an Appalachian for a short while but found that it flexed at the BB area, in that the chain would rub the front deraileur when I was cranking uphills. I sold it partly because of it, but mainly because I saw your pics of disc-i-fied Litespeeds. That would be the ultimate commuter/touring machine (for me). 

Another question - I never owned an Airborne before. How are the welds like compared to the Litespeed? I know, I know..... superficial...

Thanks!


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

fisherman said:


> Hi TT,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I was looking forward to it after seeing your post on your awesome Litespeeds.
> 
> ...


I can't really comment on the ride of the CD since it is my wife's and I've barely ridden it. The welds are great.

As far as flex: I don't want to sound like I'm sniping or something (and flames will fly if anybody happens to read this), but I think if the chain rubs on any top brand, modern bike, it simply isn't set up right. Flex seems to me to be marketing and psychosomatic.

TF

EDIT: CD picture. Wife has graduated to a Tuscany road bike so I am going to turn this into a CX-of-sorts for her. - TF


----------



## fisherman (May 24, 2005)

Cool ano! really really cool!

Probably you are right. From what I gather, this is a 98 model. I am not good with deraileur tuning and this was tuned by a mechanic. As to how good he is, I am unsure. The "flex" explanation was given by him. 

Thanks!


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

Is this Carpe Diem at a dealer? Or are you in Europe? Reason I ask is that Airborne in the U.S. has now become Flyte and you can't get new Airborne product anymore. Flyte is covering all warranty claims, if I understand correctly. I bought my Torch used, so no warranty for me. 

I'd check out the warranty issues here http://www.flyte1.com/soar/janette/warranty-intro.asp before plunking down money on a new Airborne. Love the bikes, though.


----------



## pmseattle (Dec 9, 2004)

fisherman said:


> I am looking for a touring/commuting frame. My plans (could change) currently are:
> 
> 1. titanium
> 2. disc-brake-able
> ...



I have an '03 ti carpe diem. Since I have drop bars, I use Avid road disc brakes on it, which are BB7s that work with STI levers. According to Avid, the mtn BB7s won't work with STI levers. Neither one is "better"; you need to get the brakes that go with your levers. Having owned the carpe diem for two years and several thousand miles, I am very happy that I bought it instead of the pricier Litespeed, because I can fritter the extra cash away on wine, women, and song.


----------



## fisherman (May 24, 2005)

Hi 633, you are right. I am from Europe. Thanks for the link though.

pmseattle, thanks for the input. I do not like to spend twice, which is why I try to find all the pros and cons between the 2 frames before plonking down the $$. It seems that they are very close in terms of performance from the specifications. I just needed real life experience from others to back it up. 

cheers!


----------



## pmseattle (Dec 9, 2004)

fisherman said:


> Hi 633, you are right. I am from Europe. Thanks for the link though.
> 
> 
> I was actually planning to buy another frame and build it up with flat bars as you plan to do. That's when I went to the Airborne site and found they no longer deal in the U.S.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

fisherman said:


> I am looking for a touring/commuting frame. My plans (could change) currently are:
> 
> 1. titanium
> 2. disc-brake-able
> ...



you should consider a custom steel bike, as well. It will be exactly as you want it.
And I would look at custom Ti if you are considering the Litespeed.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> you should consider a custom steel bike, as well. It will be exactly as you want it.
> And I would look at custom Ti if you are considering the Litespeed.


Why would he want a custom bike? - TF


----------

